

Show HN: my weekend project, an email based blogging platform - vaf
http://timid.me
I was messing around with some email APIs. Its just a proof of concept.<p>Roadmap:
- Linking to an RSS feed
- Mobile friendly blogs
- Photo posts via attachments
======
gee_totes
I like the idea of having an e-mail based web service, but I'm not sure if
blogging is the right service to be used by email. A big part of blogging is
hyperlinks to other parts of the web, and putting in hyperlinks into an e-mail
is a little troublesome. In addition to tweets, embedding content (such as
videos and tweets) is also difficult.

But at the same time, I really like the idea of using email to publish
something to the web.

Could I tie in my existing tumblr or wordpress or other blogging platform
account then do posts like that?

